# Any interest ?????????????????



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Just thought i'd post up here to see if there's any interest in ROCKBAND for the Xbox 360 , got the complete set-up for sale ie drums, mic, guitar and of course the game.

Will have to be picked up or i can meet you due to no box.

Cheers
Scud


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

offers ?


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Stick it on ebay Scud, it'll fetch the best price on there.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

I havent got the box to post it Matt.



mattjonescardiff said:


> Stick it on ebay Scud, it'll fetch the best price on there.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Just stick it in any old box. People want the item, not particularly the original box, so it won't affect your sale price too much.


----------

